# Before I submit and buy a new PC. ...Help!



## Benchwayze (10 May 2011)

I had AVG report a virus yesterday, after a scan. It asked me if I wanted to get rid of the virus. Naturally I clicked on yes!

What happened?

The rundll.exe file on my machine was deleted and now no programs will run. Each time i click on a shortcut, I get a panel asking me to choose a program to open the file. Which is ridiculous really as most of the files are exe files anyhow.

I tried to reinstall, but suddenly Windows setup can't find my hard drive. and the BIOS reports no drive present, nor will it auto find the drive. (SATA) 
When I leave setup, the PC will boot up as normal. It just won't run any programs except Windows Explorer,and the file copying facility. That was a bonus as I managed to save my files.

I have the laptop, of course, but I find it a strain to use these flat keyboards! So does anyone know what I can do to save my old PC? 

If I have to buy a PC with Win 7 on it, I believe I can download a 'skin' for Windows XP Pro, so that Windows 7 will function like XP. I just can't find the post in which I was advised about this! 

Thanks in anticipation

John


----------



## myturn (10 May 2011)

To restore the rundll.exe you might locate a copy of it in the c:\windows\system32\dllcache folder and try copying that to the system32 folder. That's assuming that copy is not also corrupt.


----------



## Benchwayze (10 May 2011)

Thanks Mick.. 
I looked for a copy of the file on the Windows Install disc. But Search wouldn't locate it.

I can't find it on the hard disc in the affected machine because it won't respond to a search. Still, now I know where to look, maybe I can find it manually!

Much obliged.

John


----------



## Mike Wingate (10 May 2011)

Format the computer and reinstall windows. Saves you buying new kit. I am buying a new Dell one 2310 as our old Dell has suffered a terminal failure. The wife is great with computers, the previous Fuji managed to catch fire.


----------



## Racers (10 May 2011)

Hi, John

If you have saved your files reload it, its the only sure way to get a clean instlation.

Pete


----------



## Harbo (10 May 2011)

If you buy Windows 7 Pro it comes with XP Mode built in.

Rod


----------



## Blister (10 May 2011)

I gave up with PC's 2 years ago 

Fed up with virus's

If you do buy a new machine how about a Mac 

Arrrr Mac no virus's for 2 years now , Bliss 8)


----------



## Harbo (10 May 2011)

I love my MacBook but PCs are much cheaper than Macs - I bought the equivalent PC for £500 compared to an iMac at £1200!

Rod


----------



## Blister (10 May 2011)

Harbo":23okihsz said:


> I love my MacBook but PCs are much cheaper than Macs - I bought the equivalent PC for £500 compared to an iMac at £1200!
> 
> Rod



But worth EVERY penny :wink:


----------



## Harbo (10 May 2011)

Yes but I could not persuade the Boss when it came to replacing our PC!  


Rod


----------



## Steven (10 May 2011)

I would do a clean install, it could be that you need drivers for you hard drive before windows will continue.


----------



## Benchwayze (10 May 2011)

I had to reinstall. Windows did try to repair my setup, but in the end it was formatting time! l ....... of course! So much for AVG! 

Thanks for all the advice folks. I am much obliged. 

Regards
John


----------



## gus3049 (10 May 2011)

And, should you get REALLY REALLY desperate, you can run Windoze on the Mac.

My wife was a PC until she met me. Now it would be a divorce if I suggested parting her from her MacMini. You should hear her. I used to think I was a Macthusiast I am but an egg.

The EQUIVALENT Mac is no more expensive than a PC. Look at the price of the 'good' Sony models. Its an old old chestnut to stop us all changing to a sensible tool. As Allen says, its worth every penny. I'd rather have a second hand Mac than a brand spanking new PC.

I am teaching a woman how to use the Mac at the mo. She keeps saying "but thats so easy', "but thats so obvious", but that so cool" She's right - and considering she is a total technical illiterate shows remarkable common sense.


----------



## RogerS (10 May 2011)

Harbo":1k9bffls said:


> I love my MacBook but PCs are much cheaper than Macs - I bought the equivalent PC for £500 compared to an iMac at £1200!
> 
> Rod



That's BS. You can get very good refurbed fully Apple warranted macs for much less than that. Factor in the time you waste waiting for all those av programs to load, worrying if you've got a virus.

Life is too short. Get a Mac.


----------



## RogerP (10 May 2011)

RogerS":1se1047k said:


> Harbo":1se1047k said:
> 
> 
> > I love my MacBook but PCs are much cheaper than Macs - I bought the equivalent PC for £500 compared to an iMac at £1200!
> ...



Macs can get a virus too ...


----------



## gus3049 (10 May 2011)

RogerP":ywo53xwq said:


> RogerS":ywo53xwq said:
> 
> 
> > Harbo":ywo53xwq said:
> ...


My nephew is the digital manager for one of the biggest publishing houses in Europe. I keep asking him if its time to start worrying about a virus now that Macs are getting to be popular and keeps saying "No of course not" Its too much hassle for the nasties to bother trying and its still difficult to break into the Mac system whereas Windoze is an open 'window'.

I've been using Macs since 1985. Never had a problem, never expect to.


----------



## RogerS (11 May 2011)

RogerP":1a69kg7d said:


> RogerS":1a69kg7d said:
> 
> 
> > Harbo":1a69kg7d said:
> ...



LOL....you are joking, I hope. have you actually read any of this twaddle? Or looked at the date?

Of course there are trojans or phishing attempts but ALL of them require the user to enter their admin password. So no computer on this planet can guard against a dumb user.


----------



## RogerP (11 May 2011)

> Macs can get a virus too ...





> LOL....you are joking, I hope. have you actually read any of this twaddle? Or looked at the date?
> 
> Of course there are trojans or phishing attempts but ALL of them require the user to enter their admin password. So no computer on this planet can guard against a dumb user.



I'm sure you're right as I know next to nothing about Macs only what I read on the net and some of that says they can get a virus/trojan/malware etc. Maybe they're wrong  

I'll stick to Linux which I've used for many, many years without a problem.

My wife has a Windows laptop - she's never had a problem either BUT she's blissfully unaware of all the stuff I've installed and the work to maintain it to try to keep it that way


----------



## RogerS (11 May 2011)

Nowt wrong with Linux....


----------



## andypo (11 May 2011)

Get a mac they are so much better I moved across 3 years ago no regrets. Only downside is I have to use windows at work and find myself shouting at the pc. Never have any problems with macs, they are just so much easier to use and they do exactly what you want have converted 5 people and they all agree why the hell did it take so long. Trust me you wont regret it. If you have an apple shop I would go there and get them to throw in a few free classes so as you get some good quality advice. The genius bar is second to none. Granted they cost more but if you look at the price of old g4 mac laptops they still fetching anywhere between £200-400 and they are 7 years old.

Never used linux but have heard nothing but good stuff. 
Just make sure you stay away from the dreaded windows they are a dying bread.


----------



## Benchwayze (11 May 2011)

Thanks again folks.

I know all about MAC.. I have my sights set on the big one, that's all combined with the monitor. Around £1300! Think that's a lot for what you get. Peace of mind is important, but what a price to have to pay for it, for something that really doesn't do much more than a PC. 
However, a SCMS is more important right now, so I will struggle on until my PC dies, then replace with a MAC.

Obliged again folks
Regards
John


----------



## Racers (11 May 2011)

Hi, andypo

Dying breed? not in most workplaces.

And if they do die out then all the hackers will swtich to macs :shock: 

So its best if you don't recommend them :wink: 


Pete


----------



## andypo (11 May 2011)

When I said dying breed I meant in the home. 
My work has looked to change over to osx but don't think they will get the support, that they constantly need from Microsoft. I tried to tell them they don't need it as they genuinely don't go wrong


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

What's all the fuss about?

For nearly 20 yrs I've used only windows PC's. Started with 1, now up to 7. At one point we had about a dozen. We've got XP, Vista, Speedy Vista V3, Vista 64, 7 Ultimate, 7 64, all running at the moment. All internetted and networked, WIRED + WIRELESS. Some are general use, some are dedicated to specific uses. Basic machines up to quad core SLI machines. My 19 yr old son and his mates visit every dodgy site imaginable and download the dodgiest software (and lord knows what else). 

Yes, we've had the odd virus over the years. So what? As long as your work is backed up it's no loss. Once in a blue moon we do have to reload a machine. Takes an hour. Then the machine runs at lightning speed again.

Mac???

No thanks.

Roy


----------



## gus3049 (11 May 2011)

doorframe":3m6wwv0e said:


> What's all the fuss about?
> 
> For nearly 20 yrs I've used only windows PC's. Started with 1, now up to 7. At one point we had about a dozen. We've got XP, Vista, Speedy Vista V3, Vista 64, 7 Ultimate, 7 64, all running at the moment. All internetted and networked, WIRED + WIRELESS. Some are general use, some are dedicated to specific uses. Basic machines up to quad core SLI machines. My 19 yr old son and his mates visit every dodgy site imaginable and download the dodgiest software (and lord knows what else).
> 
> ...


But have you tried one? No insult intended but I have yet to meet someone that still preferred a PC after a few sessions on a good Mac.


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

gus3049":17mzekgj said:


> But have you tried one? No insult intended



No insult intended here also, but why would I want to?

I like the fact that 99.9% of the software out there is designed for PC's. AND 99.9% of the hardware likewise. I like to trawl the net and download whatever progs I like (for free) and know they will work. I'm no fan of Bill 'The Pauper' Gates and no money has ever come out of my pocket into his, including the OS's. 

The very few people I know with Macs all use the same reasoning for owning one...'you can't get viruses'. A guy where I used to work insisted he had one so he could do video editing and make his own music, because that's how the proffesionals do it. WHOOPY-DOO!!! Like you can't do that on a PC? Even if I wanted to do that I wouldn't buy a Mac. I'd download the software and do it on my PC. He never edited anything nor played the first note of any tune! He just had to have what he perceived as the best, and what he thought would impress others.

I've nothing against Macs. If somebody feels the need to pay way over the odds for a status symbol and doesn't mind the limitations, then go for it. 

Roy


----------



## RogerS (11 May 2011)

doorframe":26j14uso said:


> gus3049":26j14uso said:
> 
> 
> > But have you tried one? No insult intended
> ...



You're missing the point, and ignoring total cost of ownership. You are also ignoring all the free bundled and highly integrated software that comes with the Mac. But then that is of little consequence to you since, by your own admission you are quite happy running pirated software.  no money has ever come out of my pocket into his, including the OS's. 

It is quite clear that you are very comfortable messing about with PC's, taking them apart, rebuilding them, reloading the software when it all goes **** up. Fine. That's your choice. But for many people they just want to turn on their computer and use it.

The term 'status symbol' implies a value-judgement being applied. We are all entitled to make our own value-judgements. What we are not entitled to do is belittle someone else's value-judgement. He just had to have what he perceived as the best, and what he thought would impress others

As for limitations, what specifically did you have in mind? Agree that Mac's aren't very good at playing games but then for many of us, life is too short.


----------



## gus3049 (11 May 2011)

doorframe":1pym818w said:


> gus3049":1pym818w said:
> 
> 
> > But have you tried one? No insult intended
> ...


But there are no limitations. You can run windoze on the Mac - no problem.

its the same old argument again and again. Why have a BMW when a Nissan will do the same job. Its the WAY that it does it. Plus some of us appreciate things that are designed well and a joy to use. Each to their own.


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

Again, no insult intended.

No, I'm not missing the point. 

Total cost of ownership? Your basic Mac desktop starts at around a grand. Your basic PC desktop (inc monitor) starts at around £300. 

All the bundled software? They both come with loads of never-likely-to-be-used rubbish, and a few more usefull bits.

_*It is quite clear that you are very comfortable messing about with PC's, taking them apart, rebuilding them, reloading the software when it all goes **** up. Fine. That's your choice. *_

Yes... a big + for PC's. 

*But for many people they just want to turn on their computer and use it.*

... and you can't do that with a PC?

*The term 'status symbol' implies a value-judgement being applied. We are all entitled to make our own value-judgements. What we are not entitled to do is belittle someone else's value-judgement. He just had to have what he perceived as the best, and what he thought would impress others*

Yes, my opinion... Status Symbols. Regards belittling my work colleague, I KNEW HIM, YOU DIDN'T. His nickname was 'TOPPER'. Well deserved!

*As for limitations, what specifically did you have in mind? Agree that Mac's aren't very good at playing games but then for many of us, life is too short.*

HAH! Wish I had the time! In fact, Macs can play games quite well... the few that are made compatible anyway. But you don't have a Mac to play games do you. You use your Macs in the same way others use PC's, IF you can find the compatible software, either downloads or over the counter. The point is... it's almost certainly available for the PC for free, much less so for the Mac. If the bundled stuff is all you ever need, then you've only the extortionate purchase price to worry about.

*By your own admission you are quite happy running pirated software* 
That's a whole other argument, and only to demonstrate my lack of affection for Bill Gates.
BUT, it's a BIG bonus for PC's.

Roy


----------



## myturn (11 May 2011)

And, possibly predictably, some have turned the OP's plea for help into an argument.

In my view both PCs and MACs are a compromise and each have their advantages and disadvantages.

Now if you want a REALLY safe computer run a mainframe, but don't expect any namby-pamby GUI or WYSIWYG nonsense from it. 8)


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

gus3049":3dxcfkgj said:


> But there are no limitations. You can run windoze on the Mac - no problem.



Why spend a grand on a Mac to run Windows? I can do that on a £300 PC.


MICK... it's not an argument. It's a discussion. (hammer) Part of the problem is that I can't see how the price difference is justified. If they were priced evenly, then the Mac _might_ be something I would consider.

EDIT. .... But I doubt it!! :lol: :lol: 

Roy


----------



## myturn (11 May 2011)

doorframe":xgv6ecxn said:


> MICK... it's not an argument. It's a discussion. (hammer) Part of the problem is that I can't see how the price difference is justified. If they were priced evenly, then the Mac _might_ be something I would consider.
> 
> EDIT. .... But I doubt it!! :lol: :lol:
> Roy


So it's a question of economics then, rather than whether one is actually better at doing a particular job than the other.

Like a Ford or a BMW, they both get you from A to B but for a different price and in a different way.

Some don't care about the different price, some don't care about the different way.

The only thing I will agree with is that Windows PC's are more prone to virus attacks but that is because:

a) Microsoft have left so many holes in their code it is like a Swiss cheese.
b) There are more Windows PCs than Macs so attacking them will produce more chance of a hit.

The reason there are more Windows PC's is because they are cheaper and Microsoft stayed ahead of the game. If it were the other way round I'm sure the same problem would apply to the MACs. 

The history behind the development of the two platforms is very interesting and shows how Microsoft really kicked off with Windows 3.0/3.1.


----------



## RogerS (11 May 2011)

doorframe":1vo8klo7 said:


> ......
> *By your own admission you are quite happy running pirated software*
> That's a whole other argument, and only to demonstrate my lack of affection for Bill Gates.
> BUT, it's a BIG bonus for PC's.
> ...



That's a whole other argument...what, stealing?


----------



## gus3049 (11 May 2011)

I wonder why it is that no 'discussion' about Macs and PC's seems to avoid getting just a bit personal.

And personal choice is what its all about, whether its cars, televisions or style of clothes. What is right for me, clearly isn't for others./ All we evangelists can do is put our view. Horses can indeed only be shown the water.


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

RogerS":2r73cwrz said:


> stealing?




Ok, that's twice now. If you want to make this personal I suggest we do it by PM.


----------



## doorframe (11 May 2011)

Having been called a thief by *RogerS* on a public forum, this discussion has been turned personal. I'll make a quick defense and then I'll contribute no more except by PM. 

I'm accused of stealing Microsoft Operating Systems. What I said was _*'no money has ever come out of my pocket into his, including the OS's'*_

I have never bought a new PC and I have never bought an OS. All the PCs I have ever owned have been 2nd hand cheap as chips with OS already installed. The original owners paid Mr Gates for the OS's. If there is any technicality regarding transferring of OS's then that is splitting hairs and hardly warrants being called a thief.

I would be pleased to accept *RogerS*'s apology and forget it.

Roy


----------



## Benchwayze (11 May 2011)

Ref... Mainframe v Personal Computers.

Seeing that they now cram into a three-cubic foot case, the same amount of computing power, that used to occupy five rooms in a mansion, I suppose I can expect the odd bit of bother. Be it a Mac or PC. ! 8) 

John :wink:


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (12 May 2011)

I love the MAC vs PC argument it's always fun to read.

I have supported MACs in a school I still have nightmares. 
I currently support ~1500 PCs/Servers running everything from windows to unix and guess what, I have nightmares. 

Now lets get 1 thing straight MACs CAN GET VIRUSES as can Windows as can Linux, you want Secure look at BSD (2 remote expliots out of the box in 10 years or something, cant remember which version though I think it was netBSD). That statement is not open for discussion. People will argue a trojan is not a virus well "technically" that is right but think of it in terms of "Your wife calls you while you are working on the tablesaw, you turn towards her and lose some fingers. Is it your fault or hers? Fact is it dosen't really matter you still are missing a few fingers". In reality I would prefer a virus over a trojan anyday as viruses typically delete data, and dont steal your credit card info. 

MAC is a "status symbol". It's priced to be "exclusive", "better quality", etc.. Same with the iPhone and iPad, that is Apples marketing strategy.

Now on to which is better? depends what you want MAC is now running on intel chips so that closes the gap, if you want to video / picture edit I'd say MAC as they have the better tools / rep for that stuff.
Anything else get a PC and You want to play games or use [a larger selection of] comercial software get windows, You want to browse the web and want a huge selection of free apps get linux.

Personally, I play games and build my PC as a gaming rig so I like to have full hardware choice. I dislike vendor lock in, it's MY hardware not theirs I will install what I want on it. 

Just for reference I have 3 PCs, 4 Laptops, 2 Servers (just need to get them from work) and a 24u Rack full of cisco gear and 1 G4. I think the G4 has been switched on twice, maybe...

just my 2 pence.


----------



## gus3049 (12 May 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":8wxvchfz said:


> I love the MAC vs PC argument it's always fun to read.
> 
> I have supported MACs in a school I still have nightmares.
> I currently support ~1500 PCs/Servers running everything from windows to unix and guess what, I have nightmares.
> ...


I on the other hand have One Intel Mini, two G5's, two G4's, one G3 and one MacBook. Oh and one PC that hasn't been switched on for four or five years. There is nothing we can't do on our Macs that a Pc can do and do it it, for us that is, in a clunkier, less intuitive, more boring way. Having played with Windoze 7, I can see that Microsoft are finally learning to copy some things a bit better than they used to. When I use XP on the MIni, it takes me about five minutes to wonder why anyone would use it on a regular basis.

My nephew, as I mentioned earlier, is the digital manager for the biggest publishing house in Europe. He runs networks of thousands of Macs and PC's and uses a PC for motor racing games and shoot 'em ups only. For anything productive or otherwise enjoyable he uses Macs.

When I could afford to buy new I bought Macs. Now I can't I get his cast offs for free. So my Macs ain't expensive.

It really seems to be down to individual likes and dislikes. I will take quality over quantity every time. Its not JUST Apple's marketing strategy, in the use of all things there is an emotional experience as well as the practical. It comes from the feel, the way things work etc. I listen to music on what was a stupidly expensive Hi-Fi whereas some people seem happy with MP3s. I don't have a TV but some people seem to think that they have to have a room filling plasma screen - it still shows the same pictures I assume. Why do they 'need' it? Personal choice rarely has a simple reason for being, we all experience life in different ways and are a complicated result of our conditioning. I look at someone like Posh Becks who seems to think its important to look like a clothes horse. I wear jeans and T shirt and laugh out loud when I see her posing. But its her choice and I wouldn't say anything to her face or want to discuss her choices in detail on a forum.

What I don't understand is why the whole things gets so emotional. I don't see this argument about which washing machine you use or even which car (apart from drivers of the British Moro.s and W.nkers club of course, I mean, who would be stupid enough to fall for all that hype about what is just a car? Ultimate driving machine hah, give me an Alfasud)

I don't think I'll bother any more with this one but I rather suspect the subject might raise its ugly head again!!


----------



## Benchwayze (12 May 2011)

Apart from the usual surfing most of us indulge in, I use my PC mostly for writing, and keeping in touch on fora. 

I process the occasional photograph and video, and I use Iplayer. I also watch my own DVDs. I have a couple of games I like, and that's about it. I guess a PC will suit me really. But it is a real pain when what just happened to me suddenly hits! 

But I reinstalled, and now all I have to do is get Virgin media to set up on the main PC, and I am away again. Won't have to crouch over this laptop and strain my eyes on a 15" 'monitorette'! 
Yes I know I can enlarge the text, but the shiny screen is another PITA as is finding the right angle to avoid solarising. Apart from that the laptop is OK! 

Oh ... Almost forgot... It just won't run wireless. God knows why. Move it more than a foot from the router and it goes offline. 
Real PITA! 

John


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2011)

doorframe":1i2j7uwy said:


> ....
> I would be pleased to accept *RogerS*'s apology and forget it.
> 
> Roy



You have it.


----------



## RogerP (12 May 2011)

> now all I have to do is get Virgin media to set up on the main PC



If you have Virgin Cable Broadband you shouldn't need to do anything providing you have a working Ethernet port - just plug in. Or if wireless it again should just work (with the password if it's protected). Anyway that how it is here - any computer plugged in or a with wireless just works.



> It just won't run wireless. God knows why. Move it more than a foot from the router and it goes offline.



Sounds like you could do with a new (better) wireless router.


----------



## Chems (12 May 2011)

Change the wireless broadcast channel. If its connecting but loosing at range that's about all it can be. Leave it along time between changes while your trying to find a better channel as its not instantaneous with my Virgin router.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 May 2011)

How do I do that Chems? 

Cheers.
John


----------



## matt (14 May 2011)

Benchwayze":1ohvrwom said:


> How do I do that Chems?
> 
> Cheers.
> John



You'll find it in your router. Login via your web browser using the URL for your router. Once in, got to the wireless settings and you'll find it there. You can get software (inSSIDer, for example) that helps determine which are the most crowded channels in your area, thus allowing you to avoid those ones.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 May 2011)

Thanks Matt. 

I have to admit though, I am lost. I will alert No. One Son, later today and get him to look into this! 

Obliged.

John


----------



## Chems (20 May 2011)

I enjoyed reading the off topic posts in here about how people thought macs can't get viruses and there was a related new story this morning:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13453497

According to one of the big computer security firms they believe that mac users are more susceptible to pishing and conware. This is including the iphone as well as the desktops. There line of reason was that a lot of people who don't have the knowledge to keep PC's going (lets face it they crash and break a lot and you all need to know someone to help you out once in a while) turn to macs as they are seen as the easier lower maintenance option. Now these people they said were more likely to click malicious things a more advanced power user would not. Then they translated it to the iphone and said iphone users were 70% of the victims of smartphone related harmful software and phishing attacks. They cited again that smart people in buisness had a blackberry and techy people who weren't apple lovers all had android handsets. But I think that the iphone one could be attributed to how many children/young people have them as they are a status item and they are very susceptible to such things. 

Food for thought. Did you change your wireless channel John?


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (20 May 2011)

I was going to post that but decided not to kick the hornets nest.. Since someone else kicked it what the hell:

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/05/1 ... -Questions

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/05/1 ... -Explosion

and for reference to the fanatical apple zealots:

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/05/1 ... ns-of-Fans


----------



## Dibs-h (20 May 2011)

matt":vm0ntc96 said:


> Benchwayze":vm0ntc96 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I do that Chems?
> ...



I ripped out our Netgear wireless router (Cable not ADSL) and replaced it with a Linksys WRT54 router reflashed to DD-WRT, which is Open Source and the signal in the opposite corner of the house, 1 floor away is very acceptable as opposed to non-existent.

Like it so much I bought a few more to re-flash and turn into Wireless Repeaters. Not to mention that my VOIP\SIP phones run a lot better thru these than with the Netgear.

Dibs


----------



## gus3049 (20 May 2011)

i still think all the virus / trojan bit is irrelevant. Now that Macs are more popular there are bound to be attacks and more dumbos opening things they shouldn't.

I use a Mac because of the way it works. We have already been through the car analogy.


----------



## devonwoody (21 May 2011)

I am happy with my PC because I have many programs that will not run on a Mac.

But is there a basic mac or system that just works the web, I dont want a mac for anything else.

Blackberries or whatever?

At a low price and running cost.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

Chems":ygu47rq5 said:


> I enjoyed reading the off topic posts in here about how people thought macs can't get viruses and there was a related new story this morning:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13453497
> 
> ...



I haven't done that step. On my home page, I can't find any buttons that relate to channels or any editing links whatsoever. I will have to call Virginmedia I guess! 

Regards and my thanks.
John


----------



## Chems (21 May 2011)

if you press windows key and r at the same time it will bring up run. In there type cmd, hit enter. Then type in ipconfig hit enter. You'll get a load of numbers etc. Look out for one that starts 192.168.something.something

Type that in as a web URL, that will take you to your router home page. Then look in there for wireless settings and change the channel. I'm assuming when you mean on your home page your just talking about your normal virgin media home page not your routers home page? 


DW - There is a free Mac type operating system called Unbuntu, you can just use it for the web. Its very very fast compared to windows. Perhaps if you wanted just a web machine get an old second hand laptop and put Unbuntu on it.


----------



## tekno.mage (21 May 2011)

Niaive users of any type of computer system are more likely than more experienced users to be caught by trojans, viruses, phishing and any other scam that happens to plop into their inbox or on to the screen of their browser. It's likely that the current high fashion status of Apple products has resulted in more niaive users being attracted to buying Apple computers and other items.

I've used and supported many kinds of computers including mainframes, minis, BBC micros, PCs and Macs over the years. Prior to 1999 I used PCs running Windows (3.0 and onwards) for several years, both at home and at work. I currently use a second-hand Apple G5 machine which is now 7 years old and still does everything I need it to (graphic design, DTP, general office work, swapping files with users of other operating systems, PC, Mac or Unix etc). My 11-year old second-hand G4 (my first ever Mac) is also still functional and is kept as a backup machine. It's main drawback is (like older PCs) it does not support the faster I/O peripherals now available or (internally) very large hard disks. However, it can still run all the software I use on my G5 as they are both running the same version of the Mac operating system, albeit a little slower, and can access all the data I have on external FW800 disks connected to the G5, albeit using the slower FW400 interface. Not sure this would be true of an 11-year-old PC.

The main reason I moved to Mac was the poor reliability of Microsoft Windows (Windows 95/98 & 2000). I hadn't realised quite how bad this was until I worked at a printing company who used both Macs and PCs. The Macs were switched on in the morning, used all day and never needed a reboot part way through the day because the operating system had mysteriously "hung up". The PCs all needed a least one reboot a day to clear a Windows "hang up" - which often resulted in work having to be redone because the operator hadn't saved it frequently enough before the crash. Added to this were frequent Windows or Windows Applications problems that could only be resolved by a complete Windows re-install. Font and colour management were also more complicated and unreliable on the PCs - even with Adobe products which included their own font and colour management software. There were no similar problems on the Macs. I was also able to see just easy it was to transfer PC data to a Mac and found all the programs I wanted to use were available on both platforms.

In terms of hardware reliability, that simply comes down to getting what you pay for. High end PCs costing as much or more than the equivalent Mac should be just as reliable in terms of hardware, but cheap low-end PCs will probably not be purely because they are made down to a cost and use cheaper, less robust, components (particularly the power supply). 

Things may be different now, Apple have switched to using Intel processors and Microsoft may have massively improved the stability of their Windows operating system (although I hear friends still complaining about the instability of later revisions of Windows, and the need for frequent reboots to sort problems out.)

However, having made the move to Mac, I don't see myself going back to PCs. I personally find Macs easier to use and to support. 

I am however somewhat worried about the "high fashion" cult status Apple products now have. I can see this as the start of a slippery slope which ends in the company taking it's eye off the ball in terms of producing stable and reliable software platforms that are suppported for many years after they've been introduced. 

A "cool" look to a computer is all well and good (and I much prefer my brushed alloy G5 tower to a nasty beige plastic box), but I'd much rather have a reliable computer in a horrible-looking beige case than a cool looking piece of technology that's unstable and crashes all the time. What to me just seemed a bit of fun when Apple first came out with the colourful iMacs and G4s, then the metal-boxed G5 towers and iMacs that looked like angle-poise lamps could well being going much too far down the road where looks are more important than functionality/reliability/stability of the product.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

I'm much obliged Chems. 

I have Virgin set up on a laptop that I bought in an emergency, when I lost two machines to various maladies! However, for me a laptop isn't viable for regular use. I have a problem with Spondylosis, and I need a monitor that is at eye level. I find with a laptop I am crouching over the thing, and for long periods that is not good!

So I am trying to get my desktop PC online, as it was before the virus wiped out Windows! I reinstalled okay, but although the router socket is live, and shows an LED, (Should that be a LED?) the router won't pick up and install itself on the desktop machine. No. One son is going to try, but that will be when he has time off work!  Which isn't often. 

Thanks though, and I will try what you suggest too. 

Regards
John


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

tekno.mage":1wqvx5u9 said:


> Niaive users of any type of computer system are more likely than more experienced users to be caught by trojans, viruses, phishing and any other scam that happens to plop into their inbox or on to the screen of their browser. It's likely that the current high fashion status of Apple products has resulted in more niaive users being attracted to buying Apple computers and other items.
> .



I wouldn't call myself a naive user. I have messed with PC's since the 1970's in one way or another. 

My Avast anti-virus signalled a virus to me, and asked if the file should be deleted. As it was a trusted program (Avast that is) I said yes. Result? Avast wiped my rundll.exe file, so I was unable to open any programs from shortcuts. In the end I had to reinstall. So I don't think I was naive. I think I got caught by a fault in the avast system. 

Unless my reaction was instinctive, and I hit yes too soon! :mrgreen: 

John


----------



## Chems (21 May 2011)

How are you currently connected, hard wired or wireless?


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

Chems, 

The laptop is 'hardwired' to the router, which is plugged to the modem, which of course is connected to the fibre-optic cable. 
The Desktop PC needs to have the 'mother' connection on it. 

When it was working, the laptop was wireless, but if I moved the laptop more than a yard or so from the 'mother' PC the laptop wouldn't stay online. I have a feeling there is no Ethernet card in the main PC TBH. But as it is, I shall be getting a new PC altogether and solve the problem in one fell-swoop! I hope. :mrgreen: 

Regards
John


----------



## tekno.mage (21 May 2011)

Benchwayze":ot3qr8v4 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a naive user. I have messed with PC's since the 1970's in one way or another.
> 
> My Avast anti-virus signalled a virus to me, and asked if the file should be deleted. As it was a trusted program (Avast that is) I said yes. Result? Avast wiped my rundll.exe file, so I was unable to open any programs from shortcuts. In the end I had to reinstall. So I don't think I was naive. I think I got caught by a fault in the avast system.
> 
> ...



I didn't intend to suggest you were a naive user - I was following on from a comment that a lot of new Apple users are more likely to fall for trojans etc. than PC users because they are naive.

As you say, looks like there is a bug in your version of the Avast anti-virus software. Although simply deleting an important system file like rundll.exe is hardly a sensible thing for any anti-virus program to do without first warning the user of the possible consequences - a message like "If this file is deleted you may have to re-install Windows or restore your system disk from a non-infected backup" would be useful!!!


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

No problem Kym.

I was just pointing out that we can all fall foul of viruses, however savvy we might be. 

At least my machine moves faster now it has had a fresh set-up! . Fortunately I was able to shift my fles onto an external drive! 

John


----------



## condeesteso (21 May 2011)

Yep - get a Mac. Seriously - you're old PC is telling you something. And don't compare a £500 pc with a £1200 Mac - the components and software are world's apart - honestly. If you go to Mac now, you will almost certainly never switch back.


----------



## gus3049 (21 May 2011)

condeesteso":24k90ovf said:


> Yep - get a Mac. Seriously - you're old PC is telling you something. And don't compare a £500 pc with a £1200 Mac - the components and software are world's apart - honestly. If you go to Mac now, you will almost certainly never switch back.



And it will run Windoze if you really must - on the assumption you get an Intel mac - so you can use your existing programs.

However, one feels that its unlikely from your comments so far. Whatever, I hope it all sorts itself out.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 May 2011)

condeesteso":8xkis0pn said:


> Yep - get a Mac. Seriously - you're old PC is telling you something. And don't compare a £500 pc with a £1200 Mac - the components and software are world's apart - honestly. If you go to Mac now, you will almost certainly never switch back.




Well, I can't argue. You might well be right. However, I'd sooner have a Domino and a new SCMS. So the PC/Mac are secondary considerations and money will have to be saved somewhere. Maybe I will forgo the LN Low angle smoother; for now... 8) 

Thanks again for the input folks. I am obliged.

John


----------



## Deejay (22 May 2011)

Morning John

I use Avast and I'm a bit worried what you have described.

Which version are you running?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Benchwayze (22 May 2011)

Deejay":bhco811e said:


> Morning John
> 
> I use Avast and I'm a bit worried what you have described.
> 
> ...



Dave, 

I am not running it any more. :twisted: 
I have gone back to AVG. So far no problems. 
I can't recall what version of Avast I was running, but whichever it was, it was up to date. Infuriatingly so. It has ruined quite a few of my video recording, because of the sudden automatic updates and the verbal notification that comes out of the blue!  

Regards

John


----------



## gus3049 (22 May 2011)

This Avast sounds a bit like a Virus to me!!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (22 May 2011)

Avast and AVG are horrid.. 

MS Security Essentials is good if you are running windows.


----------



## Deejay (22 May 2011)

Hello John

*It has ruined quite a few of my video recording, because of the sudden automatic updates and the verbal notification that comes out of the blue! *

Hadn't thought about that :? 

I routinely back up all my personal stuff to an external HD. I'll bear it in mind in future.

Pvt_Ryan

The thing that bothers me about Microsoft products is that they seem to attract the attention of the low life who think it's fun to give people grief. How 'bullet proof 'is Security Essentials ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (22 May 2011)

It's the "free" version of MS forefront client security (now endpoint). Basically identical except lacks centralised management. 

I've just deployed the FCS/FEP accross 1500 machines in each of our sites and it's fine.

I use Security Essentials on all my home stuff that runs windows, it's free and low impact (and I would argue that it is better than other "free" stuff as a) others want you to pay for pro versions, b) it's an ms product running on a ms os (all ms products seem to play nicer with each other).

imho AVG is about as good at stopping unwanted stuff as a paper bag is at water retention.

You could also try clamAV I believe they offer a windows version in addition to the linux version.


----------



## Benchwayze (22 May 2011)

Now, if someone could 'build' an effective firewall we wouldn't need any anti-virus programs. They all slow the machine down..


----------



## knappers (22 May 2011)

Agreed. I have seen all sorts get past client's AVG installs recently.
I now use MS security essentials on all my home PCs.

Si.


----------



## Dibs-h (22 May 2011)

Used most of the freeware ones over the years but now use Comodo on all our PCs & have to say am seriously impressed with it.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jun 2011)

adamwilliams":15pnvzkp said:


> All you can do is a fresh install . Luckily you saved your files. i wasn't that much lucky. i got disabled the copying facility too. But i repaired the windows with the windows disk using startup repair.
> And i don't use AVG now



I reinstalled about three weeks ago now, and as the guy who fell off the Empire State Building said, 'So far so good.' 

I have tried endless virus programs that are free. 
AVG failed me, 
Comodo wasn't much better
Microsoft Solutions didn't appeal
Avast was way too slow and also the constant irritating updates that spoiled recordings really fizzed me off. 

So I got Zonealarm and go commando otherwise! 

John 8)


----------



## beech1948 (27 Jun 2011)

Its been interesting reading all this. But your all mad. PCs are the work of the devil and the Mac is the work of lower level demon.

For virus protection and other stuff I run something called BIT Defender Pro. Its expensive but runs well and I have had no virus infections for 7 years. In fact my PC has not had a rebuild for the same 7 years bbut I use it more like a dumb terminal than a PC.

My main systems run on old Digital Equip operating systems and a network that is just about untrashable. I run 2 8964 mini computers, 6 replaceable hard drives cabinets, a comms rack ( 6 DSL lines) etc etc. It takes up 1/4 of my garage floor space, runs my business and my home computers. You should see the look on the BT engineers face when they come to repair a DSL cock-up.

It cost me £750 and was rescued from a DEC office before being put in a skip. Mind you the electricity bill is a pipper.

PCs what are they other than toys. Macs just as bad.
Alan


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jun 2011)

Please don't say I am mad. I am mad if I invest in a four figure status symbol which doesn't do what I really need it to do. 
So I stay with a PC. At the worst I can reinstall, or maybe replace the occasional component. if I was just starting, I would maybe use Mac. But I am at the top of the hill, looking down, and there's only one direction in which to go .. :mrgreen:


----------



## devonwoody (28 Jun 2011)

An instance the other day when a member complained about is TV recordings being messed about.

He is a Mac man and I assume he cannot get BBC i/player, this applies to other things macs cannot do as well.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Jun 2011)

devonwoody":2huixy6g said:


> An instance the other day when a member complained about is TV recordings being messed about.
> 
> He is a Mac man and I assume he cannot get BBC i/player, this applies to other things macs cannot do as well.


 There is nothing a Mac cannot do that a PC can do. If it won't run native, all Intel Macs will run Windoze for the desperate.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Jun 2011)

Does that mean I can connect my Yamaha music keyboard using its midi connection to a mac?


----------



## gus3049 (28 Jun 2011)

devonwoody":2lf8i4yx said:


> Does that mean I can connect my Yamaha music keyboard using its midi connection to a mac?


 You will have to ask someone who has done that but I am quite sure there will be a suitable lead. Macs are used extensively in the music industry.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Jun 2011)

devonwoody":37cu91wv said:


> An instance the other day when a member complained about is TV recordings being messed about.
> 
> He is a Mac man and I assume he cannot get BBC i/player, this applies to other things macs cannot do as well.



Woody, 

If you meant yours truly, I was referring to personal recordings I make, being interrupted by an audio file telling me Avast had been updated on my PC.

These little 'helpers' just chirp in at any old time, and if I am in the middle of a recording, it gets recorded onto the track, thus ruining my 'wonderful' guitar work! :mrgreen: 

John 8)


----------



## tekno.mage (28 Jun 2011)

devonwoody":3sxo6thr said:


> An instance the other day when a member complained about is TV recordings being messed about.
> 
> He is a Mac man and I assume he cannot get BBC i/player, this applies to other things macs cannot do as well.



??? 
I can use BBC iPlayer on my Mac which is an old G5 model and not running anything like the latest version of Mac OSX. There may be things I can't do on my Mac, but they are probably things like games which I have no interest in.


----------



## Malc (28 Jun 2011)

Hi

Sorry not sure if you fixed your problem but I have a registry fix that will enable all your .exe files to run.

Malc


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Jun 2011)

Malc":144s9ii5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry not sure if you fixed your problem but I have a registry fix that will enable all your .exe files to run.
> 
> Malc



Thanks Malc. I managed to fix the problem with a complete reinstall. But nothing to say it won't happen again. 
I think I am gong to shell out and buy some Anti-Virus. Seems like the safest option. 
Norton is a No-No and McAfee also doesn't float my boat! 

So I will have a good look. 

Cheers
John


----------



## Dibs-h (28 Jun 2011)

Benchwayze":25r4d0x5 said:


> Malc":25r4d0x5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



John

Try Comodo or AVG for antivirus (or in Comodo's case for the internet suite). Never had issues with AVG when I used to use it and have been using Comodo for some yrs now - without any issues.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Jun 2011)

Benchwayze":2sf8wixt said:


> I think I am gong to shell out and buy some Anti-Virus. Seems like the safest option.
> Norton is a No-No and McAfee also doesn't float my boat!
> 
> So I will have a good look.



Hi John,

I was using the free AVG anti-virus but my PC became infected with several viruses which completely knackered it. On my new computer I'm using ESET http://www.eset.co.uk/Home/Smart-Securi ... 4QodnCxT8Q

You have to pay for it but it's not very expensive (scroll down the home page to see the prices). It's really great and I thoroughly recommend it.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (28 Jun 2011)

I have been using AVG Free version for years but gave up on it when it started to refuse to update.
Switched to Microsoft Security Essentials which has received good comments - no problems so far?

BBC iPlayer works fine on a Mac's latest OSX.
I have both a Mac (MacBook) and a PC and the Mac wins hands down. 
How many people with Macs complain about them - you cannot say that about PC's?
As for a "four figure status symbol" - don't forget the price generally includes a large size high quality monitor.

Rod


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Jun 2011)

Paul Chapman":31r9a42r said:


> Benchwayze":31r9a42r said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am gong to shell out and buy some Anti-Virus. Seems like the safest option.
> ...


Thanks Paul. 

I am using the free trail at he moment. If it does okay I might well invest! 
Hope those Cliftons are all holding up !

Regards
John


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Jun 2011)

Harbo":1u58krol said:


> As for a "four figure status symbol" - don't forget the price generally includes a large size high quality monitor.
> 
> Rod



Like the monitor I have Rod? 

An LG. Great for a budget LCD! (When I can relax and just write about woodwork for a living, I might well think about a Mac. By then I will be able to afford one! :wink: 

Cheers.. 
John


----------



## misterfish (29 Jun 2011)

devonwoody":2yndt5lg said:


> Does that mean I can connect my Yamaha music keyboard using its midi connection to a mac?



You could ask the same question with Windows PCs. Not many computers include MIDI interfaces as standard, in fact most modern music equipment has a USB cable connection which along with the relevant drivers provides MIDI support. Older equipment tends to use the standard 5 pin DIN connectors and to use these you need a MIDI interface. On my PC the Creative Audigy soundcard provides a single MIDI interface (requiring a 15 pin D connector to 5 pin DIN adaptor cable. I've also got an M-Audio Midisport 4 x 4 interface that connects to the computer using USB which gives a further 4 midi ports.

As far as Macs are concerned, they have been used for music applications for years, and like desktop publishing were considered best by many professionals. These days PCs are just as capable for both music and dtp.

Misterfish


----------



## devonwoody (29 Jun 2011)

My sister has Mac and she cannot send me any Midi music which would play on my Yamaha. I want midi for the advantage of seeing the score also.
The reason I think that midi is a problem for mac is that the system is Roland/Yamaha orientated and perhaps not available to Apple?
Anyway with over 12 years of PC why change ships at my time of life.


----------



## condeesteso (29 Jun 2011)

Hi Devon - sorry, but rediculous - Macs are totally midi-friendly. far more so than pc. It is incomprehensible that a Mac cannot receive a true midi file from a pc. All of the World's sound studios run Macs, and Midi files are everywhere... blame the pc file (it won't be a pure clean midi file being sent, typical PC behaviour in my experience).


----------



## devonwoody (30 Jun 2011)

It must be my sister, she is the one with the mac who is having the difficulty then. She could not cope with BIAB format either, perhaps she has got to upgrade her mac to cope with windows. What does that program cost for the mac?


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Jun 2011)

Woody, 

If BIAB is 'Band in a Box', then I use it myself. I also have a friend who uses it with a Mac. Although his Mac is a later model, and as far as I am aware, his version of BIAB is different to mine and wouldn't run on a PC. Not sure about that last point, but he certainly does use a Mac for making YouTube vids. I prefer to use Aebersold's backing tracks, and keep the Midi files for practice. 

Also I do admit the Mac, built-in webcam has a superior refresh rate to the Logitech I use on my PC. 

I started this thread asking for help. which I got in abundance. Like Topsy, the topic 'grewed'! :lol: 

Regards 

John


----------



## devonwoody (30 Jun 2011)

Yes it is band in a box, and I believe a mac version (not full) is available for mac only.

My gut feeling on the subject is that most probably over 75% of computer users are windows and has the most programs available for purchase or free download and the Apple users are basically attempting to drum up mac support so that the industry produce more apps. for their format. 
Its like a lot of things in life people vote with their feet and price comes into the equation as well for me.


----------



## misterfish (30 Jun 2011)

MIDI files are a standard specification - specifically designed to transfer data between suitable devices. PCs, Macs, instruments and assorted controllers (even mobile phones) should be able to work together without any problem. However, having said that I have found my mobile phone is unable to play some MIDI files.

Have a look at http://www.johnroachemusic.com/pcfaq.html

Misterfish


----------



## devonwoody (30 Jun 2011)

Looking up the cost of a mac program to use windows I came across the opposite option.

Using mac apps. on PC.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Switching-Windo ... 53&sr=1-10

~Anyone here able to advise its usage?


----------

